# 2013 F30 335i M-Sport with Saddle Brown Interior?



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Boondoggler said:


> To bring closure to the original purpose of this thread: I got a call from my CA today, he said he made multiple inquiries with BMW NA and has confirmed that at this time there is no way to get saddle brown via the Individual program or by customization at the VPC with either the Sport Line or M-Sport in the US. I just spend 6 years in an e90 330i with beige, so I need a change and will be choosing black. Can't shoot a guy for trying! Now, thread jackers feel free to argue amongst yourselves!


Confirmed. Same here. No go on Saddle or Everest. Thanks for trying bud!


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

NASA43 said:


> The majority of the customers don't custom order anyway so how does the lines help? The majority of the public just walks in and buys what is on the lot. I doubt they even pay attention to Sport, Luxury, or Modern. They are like my wife: all she wants is gray paint, gray leather, wood trim, heated seats, and navigation. She doesn't care about the wheels, seats, engine, sport line, luxury line, modern line etc...
> 
> All this does is piss off the hard core BMW owners who want to configure the car the way they want. I would always want the Sport package. But now I can't order wood trim? I can't order saddle brown leather? And the running board name plate (Sport, Luxury, Modern) is just ridiculous. Honestly, if this is the future, I will hold on to my M3 until it quits running.


I completely agree. Most buyers in the US want to walk onto the lot, choose a car, and drive off that day. I have been surprised by the amount of people who have been shocked that I ordered a car to my specifications. A number of my friends and colleagues were not even aware that this was possible. The restrictive lines have more to do with how business is done in the US vs. the rest of the world, where dealerships do not keep large inventories and everyone must order their car. Frankly, the lines suck and initially I was disappointed with the restrictions. However, after I saw my car for the first time, I couldn't be any happier, those little disapointments were quickly forgotten.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> Dude, I have no beef with you. I'm just trying to offer an opinion on why BMW may be following this strategy as a way to take market share.


Same here. I'm just giving my opinion on the direction. I just hate to see BMW become a follower and I dont like losing the ability to configure a car the way I want it.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

An additional thought - BMW will probably increase the number of paint and trim choices with subsequent model years.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Boondoggler said:


> To bring closure to the original purpose of this thread: I got a call from my CA today, he said he made multiple inquiries with BMW NA and has confirmed that at this time there is no way to get saddle brown via the Individual program or by customization at the VPC with either the Sport Line or M-Sport in the US. I just spend 6 years in an e90 330i with beige, so I need a change and will be choosing black. Can't shoot a guy for trying! Now, thread jackers feel free to argue amongst yourselves!


I posted in another thread that in the UK there are no such Line limitations in seats and suspensions as in the USA -for example, Saddle Brown Sport seats and M-Sport normal and adaptive suspensions with the Luxury Line.

So this is a particular BMWNA and not a BMWAG or Individual limitation, IMO.

Again, if somebody can get a M3 CRT in the USA -and by European Delivery no less- then this insignificant -in the scheme of things factory and inventory-wise- request denial really does not make any marketing or financial sense to me. I would bet that just besides an USA F30 there is an UK F30 in the factory line getting Saddle Brown sport seats. The same seats that are certified for USA crash standards in our Sport Line/M-Sport but in a different Dakota leather color.

Once I saw these "Lines" when the F30 was introduced I knew that this stupidity of "take it or leave it" was going to happen. :tsk:


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> An additional thought - BMW will probably increase the number of paint and trim choices with subsequent model years.


Which is why I'm leasing this one.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't see too much of a difference between the "Lines" and the way there were restrictions previously. Maybe things are a little more restrictive now, but hopefully after customer feedback, BMW will open up the options, or at best... allow ordered cars greater freedom.

Regardless, BMWs can be customized quite a bit more than many other cars out there. VWs have a _huge _enthusiast following, perhaps bigger than BMW. But go try to configure any model VW and the options are nearly nonexistent! Even on the "enthusiast" models such as the GTI/Golf or GLI/Jetta. Basically you get to choose your engine and transmission, then you either get the base car, add the sunroof, or sunroof and nav. Often, you don't even get any choices on interior colors. Just be glad BMWs aren't that restrictive!

I know a lot of manufacturers want to limit the number of possible configurations because it's easier to sell the cars that way. With too many config possibilities, you wind up with a diverse mix of unique, and hard-to-sell cars that have options, color combos, or something most people don't want.

In my opinion, if you are ordering a car, you should be allowed to order it any way you want. But I know why they don't allow this: If the customer backs out on the sale, the dealerships could be stuck with a hard-to-sell car like a blue 328i M Sport with red comfort seats, no sunroof and manual transmission.


----------

